# Should I worry?



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was infusing one of my does udders with ToMorrow and she somehow jerked and cut the inside of her teat. There was blood dripping out of the orfice but its not comeing from that in from the inside. Should I worry about infection or something or will the ToMarrow take care of that?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The tomorrow should care for treating it, I would probably teat dip her a couple times a day here. Just because we are so damp and prone to fungus and bacteria overgrowth already. You may want to do some gentle massage to ensure that scar tissue doesn't cover her orifice if the cut is bad or swells. More that likely she will be just fine.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Most of the Tomorrow I use on dairy cows is PenG with mineral oil so the interior cut should be taken care of by the PenG.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...Tomorrow will take care of it.... :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It has not swelled or gotten hot so its seems fine. I have been massaging it. A few people told me it would help dry her up but it does not seem to have done a thing. I have been trying to dry her up for two years now and nothing seem to be working. Any advice? She just got bred for the first time in September so this all started as a precocious udder at 9 months old. She isn't producing very much and it takes her about a month or two to completely fill but when she does she is painfully engorged so much that milks leaks out of her orifices when she walks or lays down. I have left her that way for up to three months then milked her out to give her relief but it keeps filling back up.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not sure I wouldn't sell her and get rid of that problem. (Unless you got a lot of extra time on hand to give her TLC.) She needs to dry up a couple months prior to kidding to be ready to raise the kids and a healthy lactation.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If she didn't mean so much to me (my first goat) I would have rid myself of this pita a long time ago. She tears up my fencing' is mean to the other goats and does not like to be bred. Though she does have a decent udder and conformation. I do have allot of time being home schooled and not having a job other than my goats.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, to each their own. I totally understand. I've had jersey heifers in the past that I spent way more time and money doctoring solely due to sentimental value than they were worth. Critters seem to get under our skin and become part of our lives.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Being a very milky dairy goat is selectively bred for and is usually considered a better than normal trait, not a cull offense. There is no reason in the world that a healthy doe must be dried up other than to make the owner feel better about her working. She will still produce colostrum on time and if milked on a regular basis would probably produce a goodly amount of milk daily for years with out being bred again. LaManchas and Saanens in particular have this ability after generations of being bred to work in dairies and as homestead milkers. Why would having to relieve a very milky does udder once a month constitute a cull situation? Dairy goats are only supposed to be dry for 2 months a year maximum anyway so you'd have to do that twice? No biggie that I can see. 
People who want long term milk without the hassle of breeding every year will be lining up to buy her doe kids as will people who want to add milk to their lines with a buckiling with this ability in his background.
This is what it is to be a true working dairy goat. Not a pet, not a show goat that only milks during show season, a working goat that will produce milk day in and day out for her lifetime.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I know this is a good thing and will make probably make nice kids (even though she is not registered and has an unknown pedigre) but I have been told by every one that she needs to dry up to have a healthy lactation. She also seems to have a resistance to mastitis a bit too. I milked her for a while and never have dipped her teats. So I guess I have nothing to worry about with her so all my hair pulling is in vain?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey you aren't that far away from me! *waves* Which goat is it that you are trying to dry off?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No reason at all to pull your hair out over this one. She is still just showing her value as a milking animal. 
My Oberhasli doe is a very milky animal from good dairy lines. She never dried up at all last year right up until the day she had her kids. Today she is still milking a little less than a gallon a day, 9 months fresh and only being milked once a day. I don't know what she would produce if I had milked her twice a day and been a little more serious about keeping her production up. Her mother was a dairy workhorse that gave 2 gallons a day in a dairy setting.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope not that far at all. This is my doe Beep the Toggenburg/Alpine. I know when I milked her out compleatly full she had one and nearly a half gallons in there so I think she might be an exeptional milker once she freshens for real.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Toggs are well know for giving 2 gallons a day.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome! I would love to have a goat that I didn't have to breed to get milk from. I have a bit of a demand for my goat's milk now that people know I have it. Try selling your goat's milk on craigslist to dog breeders. I have a gal that raises working dogs, and she buys a lot of milk from me. At $4 a quart, that isn't bad money.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I am actualy planning on selling soap as I have also noticed you do too. Though if she produces as much as I think she will I might have to sell some. Her milk is very strong tasting so I might just have to sell the others milk and use hers for soap. Hopefully the LaMancha I bred her to will clear that up in her kids.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

What are you feeding Beep? A lot of times it is something they are getting in their diet, or not getting. Sometimes it is just the goat.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

At one point she was just getting a little less than a half a flake of alfalfa hay maybe a small hand full of purina textured goat chow and free choice purina goat minerals. Right now she is getting the same hay (though she will be getting more soon because I can feel her ribs a bit more than I like), two cups of the same grain but with 1/5th boss and increasing and the same minerals but I'm going to try and switch over to right now onyx soon if I can get my feed store to order it.


----------

